# Past identities + zanořování vedlejších vět



## vlaasek

Milí zdejší Češi,

v rozpacích nad vlastní bezradností se na vás obracím s poněkud trapným, až malicherným, dotazem.
Mám tu anglickou větu: _"People who claim famous past identities are usually dismissed as crackpots."_
Rámcově jsem ji přeložil takto: _"Lidé, kteří tvrdí, že byli v minulých životech slavní, bývají odsouzeni jako blázni."_

1. Snad jsem si správně vyložil význam spojení _past identities_ jako _minulé životy_. Co vy na to? Souhlasíte? Osobně tam postrádám slovíčko _life_, které by takový význam potvrzovalo. Kontext věty neznám, našel jsem ji na Oxford Dictionaries u hesla _crackpot_.
2. Nehledě na správnost překladu, vzbudila se ve mně hluboká úvaha a nemůžu se dobrat řešení. 

_Lidé ... bývají odsouzeni jako blázni_ je věta hlavní.
_-> kteří tvrdí..._ je věta vedlejší přívlastková - jací lidé.
_--> že byli v minulých životech slavní _je věta vedlejší předmětná - koho, co tvrdí.

A sice, otázka je taková:
Ty věty v souvětí se postupně zanořují. A věta "_kteří tvrdí" _je přece vedlejší jenom ve vztahu k _"lidé ... bývají odsouzeni jako blázni."_ Ale ve vztahu k _"že byli v minulých životech slavní"_ vystupuje jako věta hlavní. Je-li moje úvaha správná, ptám se: *existuje nějaký pojem, který by tohle zachycoval, nebo se to prostě neřeší? *_Polovedlejší _věta naneštěstí asi neexistuje. 

Všiml jsem si, že je zde spousta jazykových nadšenců, takže snad by někdo z vás mohl vědět. Přinejmenším se aspoň nezlobte, že píšu zrovna sem. Takovéto otázky nekladu denně a dost dobře nevím, kam jinam se obrátit.


----------



## wtfpwnage

'Claim' tu znamena jako 'narokovat'. V Cj se to takhle nepouziva, ale zkusim se to neak vysvetlit.

'Narokovat' identitu znamena, ze si ji beres jako za svoji. Jsou lidi, co se povazujou za Mesiase, Jezise atd.  Claim ma vic abstraktni vyznam, muzes si narokovat co chces. Dalo by se to kostrbateji prelozit jako 'brat si za svuj'.

Priklad ve vete:
Even though Kafka never wrote in Czech, nor he considered himself to be one, some Czechs still claim him.


----------



## nueby

První věta z wikipedie "vedlejší věta": Vedlejší věta je věta v souvětí, která je závislá na jiné řídící větě. Podobně jako větné členy vytvářejí skladební dvojice, v nichž jeden člen je řídící a druhý závislý, tak i vedlejší věty jsou závislé na větě hlavní nebo jiné větě vedlejší. Vedlejší větu poznáme podle toho, že nemůže stát samostatně bez své řídící věty.

Takže ona polovedlejší věta je jen věta vedlejší, která sice závisí na větě hlavní, ale vystupuje jako věta řídící ve vztahu k další vedlejší větě, která je na ní závislá. Nejkratší označení možná tedy bude vedlejší věta řídící. 

Dismiss mi tady připadá spíš jako opominout nebo opomíjet než odsoudit.


----------



## vlaasek

Páni, tak to jsem se naprosto minul smyslem té věty. 
Děkuju za vysvětlení, _claim _v tomhle významu vidím poprvé.


----------



## vlaasek

nueby said:


> První věta z wikipedie "vedlejší věta"



Dneska asi nemám svůj den. Díky za odpověď.


----------



## bibax

vlaasek said:


> Děkuju za vysvětlení, _claim _v tomhle významu vidím poprvé.


Podstatné jméno *claim* ve významu _nárok_ znají i ti, kteří anglicky neumějí (knihy a filmy o zlaté horečce: Jack London, Jules Verne (Zlatá sopka), film Claim na hluchém potoce, apod.). Když jsem poprvé četl "he claims that ...", jako první mě napadl uvedený význam.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Milí zdejší Češi,


Čech (ke své věčné lítosti ) nejsem, zato jsem zdejší a (snad i) milý.


> _Lidé, __kteří tvrdí, __že byli _


  - tak tomu rozumím i já.

Jinak se pozastavuji nad slovem "odsouzeni", které se mi zdá o poznání silnější, než je potřeba. "Dismiss" tady znamená odmítnout, odbýt smíchem, mávnutím ruky ("toho si nevšímej, ten je cvok"), čili tady možná "považováni..."


----------

